# Red, Swollen and very itchy injection sites with hgh see inside.



## clarkis (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi guys can someone help?

a couple of weeks ago I bought some unlabled blue top human growth hormone, ive been doing 4ius mon to fri and every injection site has became red swollen and very itchy like an elerjic reaction the day after an injection. Someone told me to keep injecting that it would go away others are saying its crap growth. This is my 1st time using hgh could it be that. I stopped using it fri last week till I get your reactions.

Thanx for reading your comments are greatly appriciated.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

If you use cheap pins it can cause red patches, I had this issue until I switched pins then it went away..............they weren't itchy though so could be bunk Gh or dodgy BAC water.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

How much water you mixing it with?


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

I had exactly the same thing using kigtropin mate,switch to I.M for a week or so and it will stop.If you're using 1ml of BAC water to mix, try using 2ml instead. Just use a slin pin and use delts or triceps instead of sub q jabs for a while.Good luck anyhow.


----------



## clarkis (Dec 28, 2010)

marko85 said:


> I had exactly the same thing using kigtropin mate,switch to I.M for a week or so and it will stop.If you're using 1ml of BAC water to mix, try using 2ml instead. Just use a slin pin and use delts or triceps instead of sub q jabs for a while.Good luck anyhow.


Thanx mate, But does diluting with 2ml of bac water mean you have to take double the dose? I.M is this (intra muscular) i dont fancy doing that incase the same thing happens cause if its intra muscular it will become an absess not good. Slin pin?? i use insulin needles just now pretty thin no marks there and sub q does this mean under the skin. Sorry not up to speed on all the slang yet lol. I do jab under the skin i done it in my tummy, thighs and calves and every site was really aggresive red and itchy. I stoped using the gh for 4 days there and had a jab yesterday its still came up red and lumpy but not as aggresive and not as itchy. It is still itchy but not as bad. Is this my body getting used to it.


----------



## marko85 (May 27, 2008)

sounds like it is getting used to it to be honest,diluting with 2ml you have to double the AMOUNT you put in (1ml instead of 0.5ml if your doing 5ius a day) it just makes it a bit less concentrated. I.M is intra muscular and you won't get an abscess mate,it's just a reaction.As I said I had exactly the same thing as you and was told about putting it in a muscle,it worked a treat. After a week I started doing the sub q jabs (under the skin) again and had no lumps,itchiness or red marks.Now I get nothing at all from it. You won't feel anything at all if you do an I.M jab mate.


----------

